# Baby colors



## Klvincent3 (May 12, 2021)

Do male offspring start to get their color before females? My 1st baby bettas are starting to get their color over the past week and I'm wondering if there is way to tell early, if they are male or female. Thank you!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't think so, however, fastest growing fish will develop color first and I think males are more aggressive so they get more food.....during my spawn last year, a male was the first to get color.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

MABetta said:


> I don't think so, however, fastest growing fish will develop color first and I think males are more aggressive so they get more food.....during my spawn last year, a male was the first to get color.


Yes, agreed.


----------

